# Puget Sound Poodle Club Agility Trial..



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

The boys and I went to the agility trial this weekend..the cavs were competing but I took Flyer with me too...He had a fun time..had a lot of people telling me how nice he was and wanting to know who his breeder was..

The Cavs weekend was as follows..

Saturday,,

Standard..No Q's either dog but not okay runs just too many errors..

Jumpers

Cedar..Q .1st place .. 13 seconds under course time..one of only 2 dogs in the whole open class to Q

Robbie..Had a Robbie run..no weaves..stopped to sniff a spot and didn't stop until I was right on top of him ... ran out of the ring at the end and wouldn't come back to get his leash on..

Sunday.. Standard....No Q's 

Cedar one too many refusals but overall not too bad

Robbie....uggghhhhhhhhhhh bad run and again ran out of the ring and wouldn't come back to get his leash on...seriously considered retiring him right then and there...

Jumpers

Cedar was going around jumps..not sure if I was pushing him off the jumps or he was just running wide which he has been doing some in classes lately..

Robbie..Yes I decided to give him one more go..1 refusal at the weaves..but Q..1st place and a NEW TITLE...and stayed in to get his leash on..One of only 4 dogs in the whole open class to Q..

So Robbie is now

Truwain Autumn Frost of Mihart RN, NA, NAJ, NF, OF, OAJ


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Ohh that is so awesome!

I cannot wait to start getting more titles on Saffy!


----------

